# Slow to Empty Waste Tank



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hymer B574 2002.

The waste tank is painfully slow to empty. On level ground I don't think it will empty completely but it trickles out for ever. Is this normal or has the tank clogged up!.
Before I do an inspection I thought t I would ask around.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

has it always been like that?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think you had better go and inspect,thats the logical way forward.... If it's like my waste outlet it's about 50 mm so should work ok, assuming it has had a good flow in the past.... Just my view


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Borisd0 said:


> Hymer B574 2002.
> 
> The waste tank is painfully slow to empty. On level ground I don't think it will empty completely but it trickles out for ever. Is this normal or has the tank clogged up!.
> Before I do an inspection I thought t I would ask around.


Hi Boris,

Try and half fill the tank and take it for a good run, this usually stirs up the muck and it might empty. You could also try putting in some bleach or such like as well. Another trick is to blow some air into the tank with an air line we have used this to great effect in the past.

We keep our tank reasonably clean by never emptying it out completely. Leave a drop in and after a long run you will be surprised what will drain out.

Don


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Lift up the rear carpet you will see a inspection hatch have a look inside the tank. Poss a build up of cooking fat. Mine empties very fast.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

When Sue was overdue with her 1st pregnancy I took her for a drive ona bumpy road.

Bloody hell!!!!

the things that come out.

You could also try back flushing with a hose pipe up the 
drain.

Kev


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had the same problem this year in France could not get a drop out. After a struggle I manage to push some hose pipe back up the pipe that released the blockage enough for me to get the full tank of water out. 

My son used a hose jet inside the tank and caustic soda to shift the rest when we got home. 

I tried cola but that did not work. We are lucky that on our unit you can easily access the waste tank from within the van. 

Not a good idea to leave the soda in the tank to long if you have brass fittings. But should not hurt for a few hours. 

Andy


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I had the same problem on my burstner. It was caused by the disc of plastic that was left when they drilled the hole in the tank for the waste pipe. It got wedged in the tank over the drain hole. It was only when i got my arm in the tank that I eventually found it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I carry a 3m. length of Swish curtain wire. This is flexible enough to go down all the drains and up the waste outlet. The small hook on the end has dragged out all sorts of crap and hair.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is most likely to be hair and grease mixed together , when they make the drain holes in the tanks they're a little bit jagged so anything will catch on it.

I took the exit pipe connection off ours and with a bit of wet and dry smoothed it out, no problems since then.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

andyman said:


> I had the same problem on my burstner. It was caused by the disc of plastic that was left when they drilled the hole in the tank for the waste pipe. It got wedged in the tank over the drain hole. It was only when i got my arm in the tank that I eventually found it.


I had the same problem with my van

Alan H


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments.

I have always been aware that if the van is tipped front down the flow is poor.
A full tank has a good output to start with and then trickles forever.
I think this has always been the case but I am less tolerant of it now. 

I have now inspected the tank after syphoning it more or less empty.
The gauge probe is at the front and the outlet is in the back wall, centre at least 50mm above floor level. The tank is shallow so even on level ground the tank still retains quite a bit of water. The van would have to tipped front high by quite a bit for the tank to empty.

If come to to conclusion that there is nothing wrong with it apart from an improved design. Move the drain to the bottom and perhaps a shaped tank with a slope to the drain!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Kev1 said:


> When Sue was overdue with her 1st pregnancy I took her for a drive ona bumpy road.
> 
> You could also try back flushing with a hose pipe up the drain.
> 
> Kev


Which Obstetricians text book did you get that one from?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > When Sue was overdue with her 1st pregnancy I took her for a drive ona bumpy road.
> ...


I wondered too, but wasn't brave enough to ask :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > When Sue was overdue with her 1st pregnancy I took her for a drive ona bumpy road.
> ...


The Haynes Manual on obstetrics.

lol

Kev


----------

